# Leaving the North : )



## Flavour (Aug 23, 2005)

For Norwich's UEA next month.

So it will be farewell Northern forum, farewell Manchester, etc.



If you have left the North..

what did you miss most?
would you like to come back?


----------



## panpete (Aug 23, 2005)

Flavour said:
			
		

> For Norwich's UEA next month.
> 
> So it will be farewell Northern forum, farewell Manchester, etc.
> 
> ...



Im a northerner but I've lived in Wiltshire the last few years.

I have never been back as I didnt get on with my family and had few friends up there. This is because unbeknownst to me - at the time, I had a personality problem.

Sorry to be the first to reply to this thread with a bit of a heart sinker but its not a sad ending.

Since coming here, my awareness has awakened and my life has steadily improved also I am able to relate to people a little better and this is an ongoing proces. For the first time in my life I know the meaning of a true friend.

It's not that I dont like the north, it is as beautiful as the south but in a different way.

Impludo


----------



## anfield (Aug 23, 2005)

You're surprisingly upbeat for someone who's moving to...Norwich.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm the most upbeat person on urban75. When my flights are cancelled, I giggle.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 23, 2005)

I left the north about ten years ago, I miss nothing and only visit now and then, the last time was three years ago.

Down here the weather is better, the life better, the range of choices of everything is better. The only thing worse is the price of accomodation. I can think of no reason to go back.

Oh, mushy peas are harder to get here, and the fish and chips are crap.


----------



## soulman (Aug 23, 2005)

dessiato said:
			
		

> I left the north about ten years ago, I miss nothing and only visit now and then, the last time was three years ago.
> 
> Down here the weather is better, the life better, the range of choices of everything is better. The only thing worse is the price of accomodation. I can think of no reason to go back.
> 
> Oh, mushy peas are harder to get here, and the fish and chips are crap.



No chips and onion gravy so I'm led to believe!


----------



## chio (Aug 23, 2005)

dessiato said:
			
		

> I left the north about ten years ago, I miss nothing and only visit now and then, the last time was three years ago.
> 
> Down here the weather is better, the life better, the range of choices of everything is better. The only thing worse is the price of accomodation. I can think of no reason to go back.
> 
> Oh, mushy peas are harder to get here, and the fish and chips are crap.


 A lot changes in ten years.

And who cares if there's no Pret crayfish and rocket sandwiches on every street corner?


----------



## chriswill (Aug 23, 2005)

When I lived in Deal I missed the 99p a pint lager.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 24, 2005)

dessiato said:
			
		

> the life better,



What I think you'll find you've done there is confuse _your_ life with the life of _everyone_ in the north.   It's an incredible sweeping statement to make without any qualification. 

Leave the north  

If I was going to leave the North it certainly wouldn't be for the South. Maybe Cornwall, but nowhere else.


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2005)

Norwich?? you poor poor bastard...

I dont care how good the course is, wihin a month you`ll be dreaming of what life would be like in Sheff!


----------



## montevideo (Aug 24, 2005)

when ever you get homesick just play 'hit the north' a full volume & you'll realise there isn't much worth coming back for.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 24, 2005)

Right, so the streets of the south are paved with gold are they? 

Why do people get fucking battered for saying 'london's a pile of shite who'd want to live their' but it's ok to insult the north? There's shit loads of decent stuff about here, just as there is down south. 

I wish Flavour every happiness in Norwich and hope he loves the place. 

It just pisses me off when people choose to slate the place I choose to live without backing it up in anyway. 

Again, I think people are confusing their own lives with some kind of generalisation about everyone's experiences. 

I could happily post up, 'my mate went to live down south and nearly had a mental breakdown cos he couldn't get his head round the coldness of londeners' but that's *one* person's experience. 

 

Maybe I'm being a little mardy....


----------



## aqua (Aug 24, 2005)

I moved 2 years ago and quite frankly I miss the north 

they can't do fish n chips to save their lives down here (brum), they don't do gravy full stop

the people, although friendlier than londoners  aren't as friendly as northerners

I miss all sorts of things, the fresh clean air, you know your land locked in brum - I miss the silly things like never being too far from anywhere, a couple of hours and your in newcastle, leeds, manchester etc etc

I can't wait to move back


----------



## Pieface (Aug 24, 2005)

I miss loads but it's all little, personal stuff that adds up to feeble nostalgia for a time and a place that are not there anymore so I'm really trying to embrace the idea of remaining in the south for the forseeable, in spite of house prices, beer prices, my family all being up north, my best mates all being up north, my **** being up north, the countryside, Scotland, Glasgow etc etc etc.

To be honest, when I go home now I find the idea of moving back less and less appealing so I've nearly pissed the gallstone out.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Aug 24, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> Norwich?? you poor poor bastard...
> 
> I dont care how good the course is, wihin a month you`ll be dreaming of what life would be like in Sheff!



My thoughts exactly.  You work too hard, foo'!


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 24, 2005)

Watching the time spin backwards in local pubs.


----------

